# Hello from SE VA, USA



## Rice Nachos (May 30, 2018)

Just posting to say "hello." As for my background, I trained karate off and on as a teenager growing up in western North Carolina. It was maybe 1983 to 1989, with a lot of breaks (some from my instructor moving, some from sports and other competitors for my time). 

About 10 weeks ago, I started BJJ, mainly as a tag-along with my teenage daughter. I've enjoyed reading everyone's diverse thoughts here and hope to contribute more in the future.


----------



## CB Jones (May 30, 2018)




----------



## dvcochran (May 30, 2018)

Rice Nachos said:


> Just posting to say "hello." As for my background, I trained karate off and on as a teenager growing up in western North Carolina. It was maybe 1983 to 1989, with a lot of breaks (some from my instructor moving, some from sports and other competitors for my time).
> 
> About 10 weeks ago, I started BJJ, mainly as a tag-along with my teenage daughter. I've enjoyed reading everyone's diverse thoughts here and hope to contribute more in the future.


Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 31, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tez3 (May 31, 2018)

Welcome! What is SE VA?


----------



## Rice Nachos (May 31, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome! What is SE VA?


Thank you, and sorry for the excessive abbreviations. Southeastern Virginia.


----------



## CrazedChris (May 31, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (May 31, 2018)

Welcome,


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Rice Nachos said:


> Thank you, and sorry for the excessive abbreviations. Southeastern Virginia.




Ah thanks, the abbreviations aren't excessive, just not known to us Brits. 
Just a note though, I live close to Richmond, North Yorkshire the very first Richmond for which all others are named!


----------



## Rice Nachos (Jun 1, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Ah thanks, the abbreviations aren't excessive, just not known to us Brits.
> Just a note though, I live close to Richmond, North Yorkshire the very first Richmond for which all others are named!


Yes, we have lots of historical connections to your country here, Jamestown being the first permanent English colony in North America.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Ah thanks, the abbreviations aren't excessive, just not known to us Brits.
> Just a note though, I live close to Richmond, North Yorkshire the very first Richmond for which all others are named!


Lol When I lived stateside it took a while to get used to the abbreviations but it not that hard really to work out what state etc most are fairly straight forward ...one thing tho lol...you will find that many many states in the lower 48 all have cities (towns) of the same name lol


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

